# Flax bedding



## JoJo_ (23 August 2010)

I used to use flax when I lived in Warks and it was great, very absorbent and didnt smell much. Now i'm up in Aberdeenshire i've started using easibed and non brand shavings. The easibed I dont like the feel of which is why I mix it but the shavings are so not as absorbent as flax and I hate the amonia smell.

I semi deep litter so take the droppings out during week and gut the bed at weekends. This isnt working on the shavings as it just gets too wet and smells.

The flax I used to get from my YO in Warks but I cant find it up here. Can anyone give me names of flax bedding? Is hemcore or aubiose the same?


----------



## Evadiva1514 (23 August 2010)

Ive been looking into getting Flax bedding for my 6 horses as we've just bought a new yard and have minimal room for a decent sized muck heap. I contacted Equisorb and got a very prompt response from them. They were really helpful. They are based not far from me but deliver around the UK i believe. You have to buy an awful lot in to bring the price down, but having done lots of calculations, buying it in bulk will save me a lot of money compared to the amount i currently spend on cardboard and additional muck removal costs. If you google ''Equisorb'' there website should come up with lots of details about it.


----------



## JoJo_ (23 August 2010)

Benjis_girl said:



			Ive been looking into getting Flax bedding for my 6 horses as we've just bought a new yard and have minimal room for a decent sized muck heap. I contacted Equisorb and got a very prompt response from them. They were really helpful. They are based not far from me but deliver around the UK i believe. You have to buy an awful lot in to bring the price down, but having done lots of calculations, buying it in bulk will save me a lot of money compared to the amount i currently spend on cardboard and additional muck removal costs. If you google ''Equisorb'' there website should come up with lots of details about it.
		
Click to expand...

Equisorb was fab. In Warks, my YO bought pallets of it and I bought direct from her which was really easy. But up here I have to source my own bedding and cant afford pallets  Cant find equisorb at the local country stores here. Although I may ask one if they would consider buying that in as they told me today to let them know what i'm after.


----------



## clairelilley (25 October 2012)

I like using flax bedding, though the horses tend to eat it. any tips on preventing this? I am trying spraying it with disinfectant at the monemt- seems to help a bit.


----------



## jnb (25 October 2012)

I've recently had a few bags of Flaxcore (made by the Hemcore people) and it seems good and around £5.50 a bag - on promotion at Wynnstay stores .
Might be worth asking them if they have a stockist in your area?


----------



## Polotash (25 October 2012)

I always used to use Aubiose but can't get it down here (Cornwall) which is a shame as I loved it.

Last year I used hemcore which is nearly as good, but this year I can't get that either! Instead local place are doing rape seed straw which I'm resisting trying... :0(

I know the Hemcore people will ship pallets of 36 bales if you don't have a local stockist (doesn't help me, as I do have a local stockist, but they keep saying they can't get any!)


----------



## galaxy (25 October 2012)

If you have a stockist that stocks Hemcore the company that make it have just started doing Flax called Flaxcore. It's under £6 for a 20kgs bag and I love it!!!!!


----------



## Polotash (26 October 2012)

galaxy said:



			If you have a stockist that stocks Hemcore the company that make it have just started doing Flax called Flaxcore. It's under £6 for a 20kgs bag and I love it!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

They say they can only get Rapport (rape straw) - not Flaxcore - which is a PITA as I would prefer the flax over the hemp!!!


----------



## rosie_equine (15 January 2013)

If you do not have a supplier of Flaxcore in your area then contact them direct as they can offer a pallet service of 40 bales. 
http://www.hemptechnology.co.uk/contact.php


----------



## mynutmeg (15 January 2013)

galaxy said:



			If you have a stockist that stocks Hemcore the company that make it have just started doing Flax called Flaxcore. It's under £6 for a 20kgs bag and I love it!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

we 're being quoted just over £8 a bale for flaxcore including delivery for a pallett, guess we're north england so pretty far for delivery


----------



## Landcruiser (16 January 2013)

I've just started using Flaxcore - 3 nights in on a bed about 6 inches deep. Thoughts so far...
Where is the wet??? Ah, it goes to the bottom, so the top stays nice and dry.

How do I best skip out? Shavings fork doesn't really work because it won't shake through. Still experimenting, so far poo scoop and rubber gloves, plus a 6 prong fork for the bigger piles seems best.

Where is the rest of the poo? If your horse moves around, they'll bury it, and then it's like hunting turtle eggs on a beach It's virtually impossible to find it all.

It's clean, no smell, and the bales are very manageable. It gets around a bit but not as bad as shavings. They don't tend to make holes down to the concrete because it sort of compacts, while staying fluffy on top. So far it's a big thumbs up from me.


----------

